# liberto



## gatogab

Nesse período, a população negra, formada de escravos, negros* libertos* e seus descendentes...

Yo traduje así:
En ese periodo la población negra, formada de esclavos, negros liberados y sus descendientes.

¿Qué significa *'libertos'?*


----------



## willy2008

*Liberto* es el esclavo que se liberó o fué liberado.


----------



## gatogab

willy2008 said:


> *Liberto* es el esclavo que se liberó o fué liberado.


Gracias, Willy.
También yo llegué a esa conclusión y lo confirma la traducción que hice.
El problema es otro: no encuentro en ningún diccionario, a mi disposición, la palabra _'liberto'._
Saludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Te pongo lo que dice el Diccionario de la RAE:

*liberto**, ta**.*
(Del lat. _libertus_).

*1. *m. y f. Esclavo a quien se ha dado la libertad, respecto de su patrono.


----------



## gatogab

Si entendí bien, es una condición social, en el sentido que se '_llama' _liberto_,_ a diferencia del que continua en su condición de no liberado.
Más claro: existían esclavos esclavos y  libertos.
E asim?


----------



## As2009

Sim, Gato.

  Nessa época existiam no Brasil os escravos e os chamados negros libertos ou negros forros. Esta última expressão é oriundo da palavra alforria. Quando um escravo era libertado pelo seu proprietário, ele recebia a Carta de Alforria. Segue explicação abaixo (Wikipédia).

  A carta de alforria era um documento através do qual o proprietário de um escravo rescindia dos seus direitos de propriedade sobre o mesmo. O escravo liberto por esse dispositivo era habitualmente chamado de negro forro.

Adriana


----------



## gatogab

Muchas gracias, Adriana.
Muy interesantes tus aclaraciones.
Ah!...Bienvenida al foro


----------



## As2009

Gracias Gato por su cariño.

Adriana


----------



## Mangato

El liberto ya existía  como tal en el latín de la Antigua Roma. Condición de los que habían sido esclavos y se les había concedido la libertad.


----------



## gatogab

Mangato said:


> El liberto ya existía en como tal en el latín de la Antigua Roma. Condición de los que habían sido esclavos y se les había concedido la libertad.


Gracias Mangato por incrementar mi  cultura _'googleiana'_

Bromeo, por supuesto. Tus aportes aportan de verdad.


----------



## Mangato

gatogab said:


> Gracias Mangato por incrementar mi cultura _'googleiana'_
> 
> Bromeo, por supuesto. Tus aportes aportan de verdad.


 
Puse el enlace porque me imagino que los libertos latinoamericanos, continuarían sufriendo discriminación como en los viejos tiempos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Liberto = Libertado


----------



## gatogab

WhoSoyEu said:


> Liberto = Libertado


 
¡Ah, finalmente supe la definición de _'liberto'!_
Mi problema es siempreel '_italcaste'_, el temor de '_calcar'_ los dos idiomas. Efectivamente '_libertado'_ la descarté a priori por su semejanza con el italiano.


----------



## Mangato

Libertado es un termino que se usa poco en relación con la esclavitud, decimos preferentemete *liberados,* al menos por aquí


----------



## gatogab

WhoSoyEu said:


> Liberto = Libertado


 


Mangato said:


> Libertado es un termino que se usa poco en relación con la esclavitud, decimos preferentemete *liberados,* al menos por aquí


 
Muchas gracias a ambos y que tengan una buena semana.


----------

